# OWF 2012 ILC & CBC Tournament Circuit



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Ohio Walleye Federation 2012
100% Tournament Entry Payout*
(See Entry Fee Payout Details Below)

****NOW ACCEPTING ENTRIES****

*Title Sponsor: Vic's Sports Center*
*Premier Sponsor: Fin, Feather & Fur Outfitters*

*Inland Lake Circuit (ILC)*
Two One-Day Qualifiers
Q#1 April 22-Mosquito Lake 
Q#2 May 6-Lake Milton 
Two-Day Championship
June 23 Mosquito Lake 
June 24 Berlin lake


*Central Basin Circuit (CBC)*
Two One-Day Qualifiers 
Q#1 June 9-Lorain
Q#2 July 14-Geneva
Two-Day Championship
August 11 &12 Ashtabula




*Tournament Details *
Fun, competitive and affordable tournaments for the weekend warrior or the serious tournament angler 
Two man teams with total weight of 5 fish determining winner 
Exciting points race for each circuit and compete to be the next Ohio Walleye Cup Champions 


*Payment Options* $500 Circuit Entry Fee: Includes 2 qualifiers, Championship and Membership Fees.​o Circuit Entry Cut-off will be April 15th for the ILC and June 2nd for the CBC​ Single Event entries will be available until 5 days prior to the scheduled event date at the following fees:​o Membership: $25 per angler (Paid once per circuit)
o Qualifiers: $150
o Championship: $200 ( Must fish at least one Circuit Qualifier to be eligible)​
*100% Tournament Entry Fee Payout*
 Tournament Circuit Entry Fees ($500) will be distributed as follows
 Membership $25 per angler ($50/team) 1See note below
 Entry fee ($450) is distributed per event as follows​o Qualifier#1 $135, Qualifier#2 $135, Championship $180
o 90% of the Tournament entry fee will be paid back to the top 20% of each tournament
o 10% of the Tournament entry fee will be withheld for points payout for the respective circuits.
o See attached flier for 50 Boat Payout Example​

*Points *(See points in rules for more information)
 Points for each qualifier and each day of the championship
 Points paid back to the top 10% of the field for each circuit
 Ohio Walleye Cup Champions ($1000): Team with highest combined ILC and CBC points
 Top teams in points qualify for Cabelas National Team Championship (See NTC section in Rules)​
Find More Information or register via PayPal On-line at: www.fishowf.com


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

We're changing it up this year. Since there's a lot of open water at the lakes this year, we've decided to have the meeting during the week so everyone can maximize their fishing time on the weekends.

The season kickoff meeting will be held at *Vic's Sports Center on Thursday, March 15th at 7pm.* We will be discussing the 2012 season, rule changes, new sponsors and upcoming events. Pizza will be provided my Vic's so please RSVP so we can order enough pizza. 

*Vic's Sports Center.
2039 Tallmadge Road 
Kent/Brimfield OH 44240
http://www.vicssportscenter.com*

See you the 15th!
OWF Committee


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ohio Walleye Federation 2012
100% Tournament Entry Payout
(See Entry Fee Payout Details Below)

***NOW ACCEPTING ENTRIES***

Title Sponsor: Vic's Sports Center
Premier Sponsor: Fin, Feather & Fur Outfitters

Inland Lake Circuit (ILC)
Two One-Day Qualifiers
Q#1 April 22-Mosquito Lake 
Q#2 May 6-Lake Milton 
Two-Day Championship
June 23 Mosquito Lake 
June 24 Berlin lake


Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
Two One-Day Qualifiers 
Q#1 June 9-Lorain
Q#2 July 14-Geneva
Two-Day Championship
August 11 &12 Ashtabula




Tournament Details 
Fun, competitive and affordable tournaments for the weekend warrior or the serious tournament angler 
Two man teams with total weight of 5 fish determining winner 
Exciting points race for each circuit and compete to be the next Ohio Walleye Cup Champions 


Payment Options
 $500 Circuit Entry Fee: Includes 2 qualifiers, Championship and Membership Fees. 
o Circuit Entry Cut-off will be April 15th for the ILC and June 2nd for the CBC
 Single Event entries will be available until 5 days prior to the scheduled event date at the following fees: 
o Membership: $25 per angler (Paid once per circuit)
o Qualifiers: $150
o Championship: $200 ( Must fish at least one Circuit Qualifier to be eligible)
100% Tournament Entry Fee Payout
 Tournament Circuit Entry Fees ($500) will be distributed as follows
 Membership $25 per angler ($50/team) 1See note below
 Entry fee ($450) is distributed per event as follows 
o Qualifier#1 $135, Qualifier#2 $135, Championship $180
o 90% of the Tournament entry fee will be paid back to the top 20% of each tournament
o 10% of the Tournament entry fee will be withheld for points payout for the respective circuits.
o See attached flier for 50 Boat Payout Example

Points (See points in rules for more information)
 Points for each qualifier and each day of the championship
 Points paid back to the top 10% of the field for each circuit
 Ohio Walleye Cup Champions ($1000): Team with highest combined ILC and CBC points
 Top teams in points qualify for Cabelas National Team Championship (See NTC section in Rules)
Find More Information or register via PayPal On-line at: www.fishowf.com


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The season opener is April 22nd at Mosquito Lake. ILC entry deadline is *April 15th*....time is running out! Only *CIRCUIT* entries qualify for points payout this year. 

-OWF


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

The season opener is April 22nd at Mosquito Lake. ILC curcuit entry deadline is April 15th....time is running out! Only CIRCUIT entries qualify for points payout this year. 

WWW.fishowf.com

Or Call 
Steve Booher
330-608-8161

-OWF


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

The season opener is April 22nd at Mosquito Lake. ILC curcuit entry deadline is April 15th....time is running out! Only CIRCUIT entries qualify for points payout this year. 

WWW.fishowf.com

Or Call 
Steve Booher
330-608-8161

-OWF


----------



## terri boyd (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Steve, My name is Terri I spoke to Sammy Capelli about joining this cuircut. where is the membership form.
please email me back thank you


A SLOW DAY OF FISHING BEATS A GREAT DAY AT WORK!!~~~<*)))))))><


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

PM Sent, Thanks Terry
*
Only 5 Days left to the April 15th Deadline*


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

For the ILC Season Entries:

*Only 3 Days left to the April 15th Deadline *


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

The first tournament was a great success!

We have 29 Season Entries and 3 Single Entries for this Tournament

The winners had *20.02lbs*

Congrats to Chad and Clay Hawley for having the Largest Tournament Walleye Weight to come out Mosquito Lake! At least for the OWF or WRWA.

Our next Tournament will be on *Lake Milton, May 6th*

*We do offer Single For Lake Milton, Money is due By May 1st if you would like to Fish.*

A full Press Release will be complete soon!

But if you are interested see our website or call

www.fishowf.com or Call

Steve
330-608-8161


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

SNAP Thats a hell of a sack..CONGRATS. 

Wish I could have fished again this year with you guys. To many dates conflicted with family vacation times.

Good luck to everyone. OWF is a fine run tournament. Maybe next year I can join back in.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a reminder the Lake Milton Single Entries are due by *May 1st*

If you are interested in fishing you can check out our web-site

www.fishowf.com
You can paypal your entry 
or Call Steve
330-608-8161


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Single Entries for Lake Milton are due tomorrow, May 1st by midnight!



You can Paypal through the web site at:



www.fishowf.com



Thanks OWF Committee


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

We have 31 teams total for the #2 Lake Milton Qualifier:

29 Season Entry teams and 2 Single entries

Good Luck to all Teams

The OWF would like to thank our sponsors Vic&#8217;s Sports Center, Fin, Feather & Fur Outfitters, Reef Runner, Rod Bender&#8217;s Tackle, Traxstech, Worldwide Marine Insurance, Special Eyes Charters, ATS Printing, Contender Trolling Lures, Big Fish Tuff Tackle, EGO S2 Slider Nets, Kames Sports, Land Big Fish, Cisco Fishing Systems, Rodmakers Shop, Erie Outfitters, Winking Lizard, JT Customs, Church Tackle, Fin-Tech Fishing Tackle, The Brew Kettle and Kerr Automotive for making the season a success.


OWF Committee


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*CBC Curcuit Entries are Due By June the 2nd*

Applications are on the Web

And you can also Paypal too;

www.fishowf.com

Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
Two One-Day Qualifiers 
Q#1 June 9-Lorain
Q#2 July 14-Geneva
Two-Day Championship
August 11 &12 Ashtabula


Any Questions Please Call
Steve
330-608-8161


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

CBC Curcuit Entries are Due By June the 2nd

Applications are on the Web

And you can also Paypal too;

www.fishowf.com

Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
Two One-Day Qualifiers 
Q#1 June 9-Lorain
Q#2 July 14-Geneva
Two-Day Championship
August 11 &12 Ashtabula


Any Questions Please Call
Steve
330-608-8161


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

CBC Curcuit Entries are Due By June the 2nd

Applications are on the Web

And you can also Paypal too;

www.fishowf.com

Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
Two One-Day Qualifiers 
Q#1 June 9-Lorain
Q#2 July 14-Geneva
Two-Day Championship
August 11 &12 Ashtabula


Any Questions Please Call
Steve
330-608-8161


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

CBC Curcuit Entries are Due By June the 2nd

Applications are on the Web

And you can also Paypal too;

www.fishowf.com

Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
Two One-Day Qualifiers 
Q#1 June 9-Lorain
Q#2 July 14-Geneva
Two-Day Championship
August 11 &12 Ashtabula


Any Questions Please Call
Steve
330-608-8161


----------

